# Winemaker magazine 2011 Comp. Results



## KevininPa (May 22, 2011)

Winemaker magazine competition 2011 results are out today. 
Anybody from WMT enter this year?


http://winemakermag.com/images/stories/2011 wine comp results_small.pdf


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 22, 2011)

Yeah i entered my Strawberry Peach - got a Bronze for it!!


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2011)

Congrats to any of us who took any medals.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 22, 2011)

I did not get any but congratulations Jon and also Kevininpa for a silver for Chenin Blanc, bronze for Carmenere, silver for Carmenere blend and a gold for Italian Plum. Let me know if I missed any or got it wrong. Once again congratulations to these guys and everyone else who got medals


----------



## ibglowin (May 22, 2011)

Congrats to all!


----------



## rodo (May 22, 2011)

Great going guys


OK I have no idea how this posted ahead of everyone else.?? it's now 9:32


----------



## vtwinemaker (May 22, 2011)

*Winemaker Results*

Congratulations to all who won medals!! I entered a Blackberry but no medal this year.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (May 23, 2011)

We got golds for an elderberry/blackberry dessert wine and a blackberry mead but couldnt get any love for our straight up elderberry wines, maybe we need to sweeten them upp next year to see if the judges think all fruit wine should be sweet! Crackedcrok


----------



## Flem (May 23, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners!!!


----------



## tonyt (May 23, 2011)

Entered one bottle, WE, Petit Verdot, got a Bronze. I was one of the last listed on my category, I hope that doesn't mean I barely made it. I can't wait for the judges comments, I hope to learn something from the comments. Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 23, 2011)

Great job everyone!


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 24, 2011)

I entered a Diamond and won a silver medal!


----------



## Flem (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your silver medal.


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 26, 2011)

CrackedCork said:


> We got golds for an elderberry/blackberry dessert wine and a blackberry mead but couldnt get any love for our straight up elderberry wines, maybe we need to sweeten them upp next year to see if the judges think all fruit wine should be sweet! Crackedcrok



Cork, how were your judges notes? My judges didn't say much at all. I was hoping to get some feedback.


----------

